# calling all texans....need help



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm trying to help a friend find a home for two different dogs that she has stubbled across.

The first one is Male Boston Terrier that is dire need of a change. His owners bought him from Petland without know anything about the breed a year ago. They quickly realized that he was a very energitic puppy and did not want to deal with, so they just threw him outside and don't pay any attention to him. The only time this poor puppy gets any attention is when my friend goes over there (she is a major but slightly crazy dog lover like the rest of us) The owners have now decided that they "can't afford" to keep him. He is not neutered and has papers. As far as other dogs my friends says he does okay, except he gets really mad when they won't play with him. I would foster him but one we have 3 dogs in the house one of which is a handful and we're trying to convence our roommate that he doesn't need her. Two my DH loves BTs and wouldn't want to let him leave.

The second I'm not sure of the back story on but she is a dachshund / JRT mix that is about a year old.

If anyone might be interested in taking one of these babies home or possibely fostering one let me know. I'm even welling to meet someone half way.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Where are they located in Texas?


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

Sorry I'm in Austin, and so are the puppies


----------



## Reptyle (Aug 9, 2009)

I'd take the Boston if I could, but I'm afraid my two dogs are kinda set in their ways and wouldn't accept another dog, unless it was a young pup.

I'll check around though. I have a friend who is into Bostons.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm not in Texas, but I'm bumping this so more people will see it.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Did the Boston get adopted? If not please email me [email protected].


----------

